
Raspberry Pi Gets its Own App Store - g-garron
http://ostatic.com/blog/raspberry-pi-gets-its-own-app-store
======
robotjosh
I want the pi to be nice, it just isn't responsive enough to be usable. I
tried the pi app store on a new 512mb pi and the recommended raspbian image.
The pi store is broken, clicking on anything takes you to the library tab, a
white square, and after a second takes you back to the original tab. Of the 8
or so apps you can click, none of them work. Yeah I tried more than 1 pi so
its not that I got a broken pi. Not sure what to think about the pi, just that
its only useful as a commandline embedded computer.

------
oboizt
Somehow, I totally managed to forget about these! Sad, as they would have made
awesome Christmas presents for some of my geek friends.

~~~
X-Istence
The biggest problem I have found with the RaspberryPi is that they tend to
lock up under load. I have two Model B's, one the latest revision and one the
first revision and neither will stay up longer than about 1 to 2 days,
especially when doing heavy reads from the SD card...

~~~
IgorPartola
Sounds like a power issue. I am not sure how you supply power to your RPi, but
I had this problem where I was drawing power from a the USB hub. My goal was
to only have one power cable. So I had the hub and the RPi connected twice.
First, a USB host port on the RPi <=> upstream port on the hub. Second, a
random port on the hub <=> power on the RPi. Then, the power cable goes into
the hub to supply juice to the whole setup. The wall wart for the hub is rated
at 2.5 amps, so plenty of power there.

There are two things to be concerned about here. First, the RPi can draw up to
700 mA, but a normal hub will only supply 500 mA. Second, a USB hub might not
be as good of a power source as a dedicated power block. The first concern is
addressed for me by the fact that I'm not running anything CPU intensive and
not using the HDMI port (the setup is headless). The second concern did bite
me when I plugged in a what I suspect was a faulty or at least a power hungry
USB WiFi dongle. The RPi would lock up after about 1-2 days and I'd have to
power cycle it to get it back. After I switched to a different WiFi adapter
things got a lot better.

~~~
georgemcbay
Yes, it does sound like a power issue. This is pretty common on the Pi given
the massive variability of USB power sources.

This page is a pretty good resource for researching community reported "known
working" Pi peripherals including power sources:

<http://elinux.org/RPi_VerifiedPeripherals>

~~~
X-Istence
I'm using an Apple iPad charger... that thing has plenty of power.

